# 84 300ZX Air Vents not working.



## BamaZ31 (Feb 23, 2010)

My 84 300zx vents do not work. When I push the manual defrost button the fan blower kicks on and blows out the top of the dash. When I try to use the digital buttons and change from vent, heater, or airconditioner the fan does not work and no air comes out of the vents.. What should I check?


----------



## 87z31 (Jun 30, 2009)

check the floor vent button. that can cause the ac to blow only from the top and bottom and not from the middle vents. incase you dont know where it's at, it is that tab thats by your right knee on the drivers side.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Fuses or replace the control unit with a known working unit.


----------

